
Ddays: Plan Your Events Together - RodyKaizen
https://www.ddays.app/en/
======
RodyKaizen
Ddays is an app all in one for planning easily potlucks, garden parties, trips
and all events with your friends.

It gathers everything you need to organize events in one private space :
Polls, todo lists, grocery lists, budget management, bill splitting and many
other cool things.

If you want to save your time, use Ddays!

